# How to MAXIMIZE YOUR SOCIAL MEDIA REACH!



## Mikeyboy_esq (Jun 25, 2019)

Here's an interesting article for anyone looking to maximize their social media reach to their readers/customers. In a nutshell, the article recommends posting only 2 to 5 times per week for LI and FB and as many times as you like on Twitter. It also concludes that the quality of the content you post is much more important than the particular days/times you post.

https://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/how-frequently-should-i-publish-on-social-media


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 26, 2019)

Or post cat pics. Lots of cat pics. There's a cat for every emotion, and a pic for every cat.


----------



## Moose.H (Nov 7, 2019)

That is evil! But true.... 





bdcharles said:


> Or post cat pics. Lots of cat pics. There's a cat for every emotion, and a pic for every cat.


----------



## Cavex (Nov 14, 2019)

Part of me wishes that we didn't have to do this, and we could just write.


----------



## Ketan (Jan 11, 2020)

Mikeyboy_esq said:


> Here's an interesting article for anyone looking to maximize their social media reach to their readers/customers. In a nutshell, the article recommends posting only 2 to 5 times per week for LI and FB and as many times as you like on Twitter. It also concludes that the quality of the content you post is much more important than the particular days/times you post.
> 
> https://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/how-frequently-should-i-publish-on-social-media




Biggest problem with Twitter - how do you get followers?

And Linkedin - I've hardly seen any posts get attention.  Out of 100 posts, there will be replies to only 2 or 3.  

Facebook is still viable.


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Jan 13, 2020)

Ketan said:


> Biggest problem with Twitter - how do you get followers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TWITTER
There are free apps that can help you gain Twitter followers. I used to use one (name escapes me now), but it stopped working after Twitter changes their rules. Anyway, After 2 years or so, I'm finally at 3,500 followers on Twitter and hit a roadblock. Twitter has a cap of how many people you can follow at 5k... if your own follower count is too far below 5k, then you can't follow more. So now I have to find more followers or delete some of mine if I want to follow more than 5k people on Twitter. Ugh. I need to research how to get around this cap.

LI
I've had very good luck on LI, but my books are nonfiction and there are lots of LI users in my books' target audience (college professors and aspiring authors). Many (but not all) of my LI posts get around 500 to 1k views with 2 to 10 comments. I try to post helpful advice from my books or post something about my most recent author event, such as one of my author talks or when I volunteer to give a lecture on how to self-publish a book at a local library or college). 

FB
I've tried FB ads and consistently posting info on my FB author page...I don't seem to get many sales out of these activities, but I often hear other authors (especially fiction) who say that FB ads really work for their books).


----------



## Kopely (Mar 21, 2020)

Has anyone had good results using Facebook ads to increase reach?


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Mar 23, 2020)

I use FB ads whenever I launch a new (non-fiction) book, but can't tell if they really move the needle as far as sales. I've used them at other times, but they only seem to result in additional likes to my FB author page and no real impact on my book sales.  Even though these ads don't seem very effective for my (nonfiction) books, I've heard from other authors (particular fiction book authors like Mark Dawson) who say they work excellent. So I think they are worth a try for most people just to see if you get good results... they are relatively cheap, so that is a good thing.


----------



## Kopely (Apr 25, 2020)

You have no way of tracking sales through FB ads? I am not a computer expert but I think there is a way to track traffic and sales by placing a cookie on your ad. That cookie should follow their actions and see if it leads to customers going to your website and buying books (or where ever your books are sold)?


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Apr 26, 2020)

Kopely said:


> You have no way of tracking sales through FB ads? I am not a computer expert but I think there is a way to track traffic and sales by placing a cookie on your ad. That cookie should follow their actions and see if it leads to customers going to your website and buying books (or where ever your books are sold)?



Interesting idea.  I could be wrong, but I doubt that FB allows its users to add a cookie to their ads.  In any case, I know that I added something to my author website that allows me to trace where visitors come from (FB, twitter, google, organic search, etc.).  But that would only be helpful if I posted my website in my FB ad (actually, I usually post my amazon link in those ads b/c that is where I sell most of my books).


----------



## lmpierce (Apr 26, 2020)

The best action I get on Twitter is the use of hashtags. Some people say that looks amateurish, but it gets me waaaay more responses than when I don't use them *shrug* YMMV


----------



## James Leggott (Jun 26, 2020)

I think I will try this, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SpartanWarrior (Oct 30, 2020)

What about Instagram, can it help with marketing or is it not the best idea?


----------



## Backstroke_Italics (Feb 7, 2021)

Cavex said:


> Part of me wishes that we didn't have to do this, and we could just write.


Well, you can always hire someone to do this work for you. Publishers hire Millennial wage-slaves to pretend to be various authors on Twitter all day. But if you're going to self-publish, that's a job you have to do. After all, they don't call it "self-writing."


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Feb 10, 2021)

Spartan,
The particular social media that you choose to promote yourself/your books should depend on where your target audience hangs out.  If your target audience (based on your target readers' age, gender, hobbies, etc.) hangs out at Instagram, then that would be a good choice. Hope that helps.


----------

